# Trump oder Clinton? Am 08.11 ist es so weit Amerika wählt, wen wünscht oder erwartet ihr als Sieger?



## Celeblover1 (6 Nov. 2016)

Also wünschen tue ich mir von den Beiden im Grunde niemanden so wirklich, ist wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. 

Schade das es keinen ernstzunehmenden dritten Kandidaten gibt der eine Chance hätte.

Die Umfragen sind ja sehr knapp vor allem in den Swing-States, Clinton führt landesweit im Durchschnitt mit ~ 1-2% bei einer Fehlertoleranz von 2,5-4,5 Prozent ist das praktisch nichts. 

Jetzt lehne ich mich aus dem Fenster und sage offen ich erwarte/befürchte es wird Donald Trump werden, sehr knapp aber es könnte so kommen bedenkt man die Zahlen und Entwicklungen der letzten Tage. 

Vieleicht möchte ja der ein oder Andere ebenfalls mal spekulieren und darf dies hier gerne tun.


----------



## stuftuf (6 Nov. 2016)

diese Wahl macht mir Angst! Es ist ja nicht die Wahl in Kleinkleckersdorf sondern der Gewinner hat danach den Knopf an den Raketen. 

Trump hatte alles dafür getan, die USA zu spalten. Wie will ein solcher Mensch der Präsident aller Amerikaner werden? Wie will er dieses zerrissene Land versöhnen? Das geht nicht mehr. Selbst Clinton wird dies mehr als schwer fallen. Das ist fatal für diese Supermacht. Ein innenpolitisch so zerrüttetes Land ist ein Pulverfass für die Welt.

Für die Amerikaner ist es die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Viele Menschen in den Staaten können noch immer nicht verstehen wie es zu dieser Explosion der Wut kommen konnte, aber die beiden Kandidaten haben nichts getan um ein wenig Luft aus der Sache zu nehmen. Es ging beiden Seiten nicht um echte Politik sondern um eine Demontage des Gegenübers, Wegen ihres Politikversprechens wählt wohl kaum ein Amerikaner einen der Beiden. Auf der einen Seite die (weißen) Wutbürger mit Angst vor der Zukunft, die sich nach der guten alten Zeit sehnen, in der sie sich zu den Besseren zählten. Auf der anderen Seite die Wähler die Trump stoppen wollen, aber ihre eigene Kandidatin nicht mögen, da sie es nicht geschafft hat ihre Wähler emotional zu binden und von sich zu überzeugen

Ich bete, dass es Mrs Clinton wird. Sie ist das kleinere Übel. Es wird sicher saueng, aber sie wird es schon schaffen.... hoffentlich


----------



## Celeblover1 (6 Nov. 2016)

Stimmt versöhnen wird keiner der Kandidaten die Anhänger der Gegenseite. Frau Clinton halte ich leider für absolut falsch, künstlich und verlogen. Sie ist eine Marionette der Wallstreet und einiger mächtiger Lobbyisten und Politaktivisten in Washington. Zudem scheint sie gesundheitlich und Mental nicht wirklich auf der Höhe zu sein. Vom ihr nachgesagten Charaktereigenschaften ganz zu schweigen. 

Trump ist wie soll ich sagen sehr einfach im Auftreten und zu seinem Charakter muss man nicht mehr viel sagen. Dazu muss man sagen er ist auch nicht reich geworden weil er so ein großzügiger Wohltäter ist. 

Es gibt einen Grund der für Ihn spricht, er traut sich so zu sein wie er ist. Das kann man inhaltlich kritisieren und muss es auch aber er ist weniger ein Kunstprodukt wie Clinton. Außerdem denke ich das ein Trump der auch als Präsident so poltern würde wie es jetzt im Wahlkampf getan hat schnell isoliert wäre und absehbar abgesetzt werden könnte. Da kann man dann auf seinen Vize Mike Pence hoffen der wie man so hört auch bei Demokraten Respekt genießt und als Governeur eine recht gute Arbeit abgeliefert hat. Bei Clinton ist die Chance gering das jemand sie stoppt wenn sie sich als absoluter Fehlgriff erweist. Die Demokraten werden an ihr festhalten weil Clinton ihre Lakaien an alle entscheidenen Posten sitzen hat, so hat sie auch die Vorwahlen gewonnen.


----------



## Tittelelli (7 Nov. 2016)

Die Amis werden jetzt den Häuptling erhalten den sie verdient haben, diese arrogante und hoch-
näsige Volk. Kleine Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort, große später und die Amisünden werden
jetzt bestraft.In diesem kaputten und korrupten Land möchte ich nicht tot über dem Zaun hängen.


----------



## Apus72 (7 Nov. 2016)

Grundsätzlich : Es ist vollkommen egal, wer im Weissen Haus die Marionette für Industrie, Hochfinanz und Militär spielt ! Wer glaubt, irgendetwas grundsätzliches würde sich durch Wahlen ändern, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 

Frau Clinton wird es m.M.n. nicht, sie ist für extrem viele Leute Satans Tochter (oder gar Mutter).

Das Trump per se der schlechtere sein muss, halte ich auch nicht für vorbestimmt. US-Wahlen sind immer Schlammschlachten und jede wird schlimmer, daher kann man sicher einige Aussagen unter 'Vorgeplänkel' abhaken. Und wirklich 'regieren' tun eh' andere (s.o.) ...
Andersherum ist Trump selber aber finanziell etwas unabhängiger als manch anderer Kandidat, was nichts Schlechtes sein muss.
Zudem sagen einige, dass er eine eher 'amerikanischere' Politik machen will, in dem Sinne, sich aussenpolitsch bedeckter zu halten und sich z.B. mit dem Kreml besser zu stellen ... und das wäre dringend notwendig, denn das Säbelrasseln der letzten Monate nahm schon echt wahnsinnige Züge an !

Ich traue auch keinem von beiden weiter, als ich sie schmeissen könnte, aber ob dat Hillary wirklich die bessere Übel wäre.... ick weiset nich, ick weiset nich

mfg


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Nov. 2016)

Ich denke schon das Hillary es schaffen wird denn sie hat den Großteil der Elite (ob Wirtschaft, Finanzwelt, Kultur und Promis, Medien usw.) hinter sich und das wird wohl ausreichen. Wobei beim Brexit auch jeder im Vorfeld an Umfragen usw. geglaubt hatte und dann ging es ganz anders aus.

Ich würde wohl für Trump stimmen. Halte ich ihn für ein Großmaul? JA! Halte ich ihn für eine Fehlbesetzung? JA! Aber er ist für mich das geringere Übel. Und in Regierungsverantwortung könnte er auch nicht machen, was er will. Er würde also schnell in der Realität ankommen!
Aber ich halte ihn für weniger gefährlich als Clinton. Trump ist ein Polterer und ein Populist vor dem Herrn aber Clinton ist eine falsche und eiskalte Person sowie in meinen Augen eine gefährliche Kriegstreiberin! Und sie ist natürlich die Vertreterin des korrupten und volksverachtenden Systems (man braucht sich nur ihre Wahlkampfspender anschauen), was immer mehr Menschen klar ablehnen. Nicht nur in den USA sondern auch immer mehr in Europa.

Und Ja, Trump sucht ein besseres Verhältnis zu Putins Russland. Was ist denn so schlimm daran? Das liegt in unserem Interesse. Denn wenn alles eskaliert wird Europa wieder das Schlachtfeld werden! Trump will auch zur alten US-Politik nach dem ersten Weltkrieg zurück, also wo sich die USA mehr auf sich selbst konzentriert haben und eben nicht als Weltpolizist unterwegs waren mit ihren ganzen "Regime changes" der letzten Jahre. Auch das halte ich für richtig! Man sieht doch in Afghanistan, Irak, Libyen, Syrien, arabischer Frühling usw., was hauptsächlich die Amis mit ihrer angeblichen "Demokratieverbreitungspolitik" angerichtet haben. Nicht nur die Menschen dort vor Ort sondern auch wir Europäer haben darunter zu Leiden. Und das würde unter Clinton in den nächsten Jahren nur noch schlimmer werden. Denn gerade sie ist doch DIE Vertreterin von dieser Politik. Und wenn es nach ihr gegangen wäre dann gäbe es schon längst eine deutlich heftigere militärische Auseinandersetzung in Syrien sowie eine größere Konfrontation mit Russland sowie dem Iran. Das muss man Obama und Kerry lassen, das sie diese große Eskalation immer verhindert haben. Bei Clinton und ihrem Umfeld sieht das ganz anders aus. Deswegen bekommt sie nachweislich von der Rüstungsindustrie auch so viele Spendengelder! 

Um es ganz klar zu sagen: Unter Clinton befürchte ich noch deutlich mehr Kriege und Gewalt, was gerade wie Europäer auch mit ausbaden müssten.
Trump hat nicht das Land gespalten. Das Land war schon vorher gespalten. Trump hat dies mit seinen teils drastischen und hetzerischen Reden nur offiziell und ans Tageslicht gebracht hat! Ich gehe übrigens auch davon aus, das wenn Clinton gewinnt es zu teils großen Problemen im Inland kommen wird. Sicher nicht in Richtung Bürgerkrieg aber es wird vermehrt Milizen und Angriffe sowie vielleicht auch Anschläge geben, die dieses Land massiv erschüttern werden. Diese Entfremdung zwischen einem Teil des Volkes (egal ob man diese als weiße Wutbürger oder sonst wie benennt) und des Systems ist etwas, was sicher auch früher oder später so richtig nach Europa kommen wird. Dagegen ist all das, was wir mit AfD, FN usw. erleben noch ein harmloses Kindergartengeplänkel! Diese wirtschaftliche und soziale Spaltung (Altersarmut, Kinderarmut usw.) wird das große Problem der westlichen Welt in den nächsten Jahrzehnten werden!

Deutschland, seine Clinton-freundlichen Medien und unser Volk, was ja auch klar Pro-Clinton ist wird sich noch wundern, was diese "Heldin" zu bieten hat.


----------



## Celeblover1 (7 Nov. 2016)

Kann meinem Vorredner in Vielem zustimmen, würde auch sagen es wird knapper als viele das glauben. Trump ist kein Sympathieträger aber er trifft den Nerv vieler einfacher Menschen in Amerika, und dazu zählen klassische demokratische Wählerschichten wie Arbeiter, Schwarze und ja auch Latinos, nähmlich all die Schwarzen und Latinos die keine Arbeit haben oder ihren Job in Industrie und produzierendem Gewerbe bedroht sehen durch eine Abwanderung nach China zB. Das sind auch viele Stahlarbeiter, Autobauer und Farmangestellte. Die meisten von denen werden Trump nicht mögen, aber einige sicher für ihn stimmen weil sie sich erhofffen das sein Spruch MAKE AMERACA GREAT AGAIN auch das sein wird das er als Präsident befolgen wird. Auch der eine oder andere Kriegsmüde in den USA dürfte in Clinton das größere Risiko sehen das es zu Militäreinsätzen im Ausland kommt. Man darf und muss sicher auch sagen es ist wie oft in Deutschland mit der AfD in den Umfragen meistens etwa 2-3% unterbewertet weil viele Leute sich nicht als Wähler Outen wollen weil sie vllt. Nachteile für sich fürchten. Beim Brexit war es ähnlich wer offen für den Austritt war müsste sich böse Fragen von Freunden und Familie gefallen lassen, galt als von gestern. Wenn es in den USA ebenso ist das die Umfragen um einige Prozent zu schwach für Trump aussehen weil Menschen nicht offen sagen wen sie wählen, dann wird es hauchdünn und möglicherweise für Trump ausgehen. ZB. Michigan seit 1988 immer klar demokratisch ist jetz spitz auf Knopf Clinton führt mit 2%, Michigan ist ein Industriestaat viele Arbeiter die um ihre Jobs bangen. 

Es wird spannend werden, müsste ich wählen würde ich keinen von beiden wählen. Wenn ich sagen muss mit wem ich leichter leben könnte wäre es wohl Trump.


----------



## Apus72 (7 Nov. 2016)

Danke Chamser... bin da voll bei Dir !
Angst habe ich auch eindeutig mehr vor Hillary als vor Donald. Was ansich schon schlimm genug ist... also das ich mir als Deutscher Sorgen machen muss, wer da Präsi wird und wer nicht....

Obama war ja auch der Heilsbringer, und was ist passiert ? Nix !
Ich zitiere mal den unsterblichen Dieter Hildebrandt (ursprünglich auf Westerwelle bezogen) :
"Es werden noch Leute merken, dass Clinton nicht das Licht am Ende des Tunnels ist, sondern der Tunnel...."


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Nov. 2016)

Da hat der Trump doch tatsächlich gewonnen und das nicht mal knapp! Das hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet. 

Mich freut vor allem wie sehr unsere "Spitzenpolitiker" und Medienvertreter richtig geschockt sind. Tja, zwischen veröffentlichter und öffentlicher Meinung können halt Welten liegen!


----------



## tamoo24 (9 Nov. 2016)

Ich hofffe das es so oder so ähnlich eintritt wie es meine Vorredner erwarten.
Ehrlich?!
Mir ist nicht wohl dabei.


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2016)

Mir gefällt Trump auch nicht  aber demokratisch gewählt 

Hoffe mal das ist endlich mal ein Weckruf für unsere sogenannten Volksvertreter :angry:


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das ist endlich mal ein Weckruf für unsere sogenannten Volksvertreter :angry:



Meinst du die von der Industrie und den Lobbyisten gesteuerten "Volksvertreter"??


----------



## Celeblover1 (9 Nov. 2016)

Ja Trump hat gewonnen und das wohl überraschend deutlich. Irgendwie hatte ich das im Gefühl, es ist was im Umbruch und das überall in den westlichen Demokratien. Viele Menschen sind die korrupten Eliten und das vorbeten von Meinungen durch die Medien satt. Ob Donald Trump darauf die richtige Antwort ist das bleibt abzuwarten. Geben wir im eine Chance. Ist ja nicht so das da der Teufel persönlich das Zepter übernimmt.


----------



## Tittelelli (10 Nov. 2016)

ich bin ja mal gespannt wie viele von den großspurig angekündigten Ami-Promis nun das Land
verlassen? Mit Sicherheit keiner. Aber typisch Ami, große Fresse und nichts dahinter.


----------



## dixnbutts (10 Nov. 2016)

Donald Trump!


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (13 Nov. 2016)

Trump wird das schon hinkriegen


----------



## Celeblover1 (28 Jan. 2017)

Immerhin scheint er sein Wahlprogramm fleißig abzuarbeiten. Ein Staatschef der die Interessen seines Volkes an erster Stelle stehen hat sollte ja eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches sein scheint aber doch für Manche doch etwas völlig unbegreifliches sein. Würde mir das für unser Land auch wünschen, das unsere Regierung sich nach den Interessen des eigenen Volkes orientiert beim regieren.


----------



## Erlkönig (28 Feb. 2017)

Celeblover1 schrieb:


> Immerhin scheint er sein Wahlprogramm fleißig abzuarbeiten.



Ganz egal wie das Programm aussieht ? 
Irgendwie hieß es doch im Wahlkampf immer : " Kommt der ist nicht so schlimm , das ist doch nur Wahlkampf " . Er scheint aber jetzt der ewige Wahlkämpfer bleiben zu wollen. Die Interessen der Minderheit die ihn gewählt hat meinst du wohl eher ? 

Na dann , auf eine fröhliche Aufrüstung. Die er denkt durch einen wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung finanzieren zu wollen.
Ob Letzteres so kommt , mal sehen .


----------



## Chamser81 (3 März 2017)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Er scheint aber jetzt der ewige Wahlkämpfer bleiben zu wollen. Die Interessen der Minderheit die ihn gewählt hat meinst du wohl eher ?



Man merkt das Trump kein Berufspolitiker ist. Das merkt man auch an seiner klaren Sprache die eben halt nicht politisch korrekt ist. Da er aber schon von Gerichten zurückgepfiffen wurde, spürt auch er das er nicht machen kann was er will. 

Und zu der Minderheit. Das amerikanische Wahlsystem ist nun mal so, wie es ist. Und übrigens ist es in Deutschland nicht anders. Mit Ausnahme von Bayern hat hier keine Partei und deren Politiker eine Mehrheit hinter sich. Man muss sich mit einer und teils zwei Parteien zusammentun um auf eine Mehrheit zu kommen. Und dies ist auch nicht immer im Interesse der Mehrheit des Wahlvolkes. wink2


----------



## hirnknall (14 Juni 2017)

Irgendwie ist der Trump ja schon eine harte Nummer, vor allem für die eigene Partei 

Greift Mädels an die Büchse, lässt sich von den Russen den Wahlkampf finanzieren, nötigt seine eigenen Mitarbeiter zum stillschweigen und hat jetzt auch noch so eine Korruptionsgeschichte am Hals. Wie scheiße muss man denn eigentlich sein um scheiße zu sein 

Echt kein Plan :WOW:


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Juni 2017)

Niemand ist perfekt, außer unsere Regierungspolitiker natürlich. wink2


----------



## Erlkönig (16 Juni 2017)

Wieso war das eigentlich damals bei Clintons kleiner Affäre so einfach ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren einzuleiten und jetzt bei Donald wird immer wieder betont wieviele Hürden da zu überwinden sind.
Haben die Republikaner soviel Angst davor , daß sie keinen Besseren haben ? 

Und wenn ich dann noch die Worte vom rep. Mehrheitsführer im Repräsentantenhaus in den Ohren habe : " He´s new in this job " . 

Normalerweise steht doch in den Stellenanzeigen der Zeitungen nicht was man noch lernen muß , sondern was man mitbringen sollte , oder ?


----------



## hirnknall (17 Juni 2017)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Wieso war das eigentlich damals bei Clintons kleiner Affäre so einfach ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren einzuleiten und jetzt bei Donald wird immer wieder betont wieviele Hürden da zu überwinden sind.



Na ja, an der Muschi zu spielen wiegt wohl nicht so schwer rgiveheart

Haben die Republikaner soviel Angst davor , daß sie keinen Besseren haben ? 

Und wenn ich dann noch die Worte vom rep. Mehrheitsführer im Repräsentantenhaus in den Ohren habe : " He´s new in this job " . 

Normalerweise steht doch in den Stellenanzeigen der Zeitungen nicht was man noch lernen muß , sondern was man mitbringen sollte , oder ?

Man kann ja vom Obama halten, was man will. besonders Guantanamo hätte er schließen müssen, aber eines kann ihm keiner nehmen. Er hat Amiland immer würdig vertreten im Gegensatz zu diesem Volliditoden, für den rechsstaatliche Prinzipien eine auslegbare Sache sind soso

Echt der Hammer, darf hier ich so was sagen, also gleich vorweg, ich hab nix gegen schwule Gemeinschaften, aber ich habe etwas gegen so eine schwule Drecksau wie diesen Trump :WOW:

Meine schwulen Kumpels werden es mir die Ausdrucksweise verzeihen, aber einer, der ständig Lügen verbreitet, einer der ständig lügt, einer der seine alten Kumpels diffamiert, sorry dafür, aber so eine Drecksau darf nicht Präsident der USA sein :watis8:


----------



## Erlkönig (17 Juni 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Man kann ja vom Obama halten, was man will. besonders Guantanamo hätte er schließen müssen, ...




Zumindest hat er die Zahl der Insassen verringert. Um es ganz zu schliessen , dazu bräuchte man wohl auch die Mehrheit im Kongress.

Aber was ist das für eine Arabienpolitik die Trump macht ?? 
Den einen Muslimen will er die Einreise verbieten , mit den Anderen macht er Säbeltänze.
Dafür gibts Waffen. Der langjährige Verbündete Katar , wo die Amis ihren regional größten Stützpunkt haben , wird " auf einmal " als Terrorhelfer entlarvt. Wie die Saudis den Terror unterstützen interessiert nicht.
Und kurz bevor da ein neuer Krieg losbricht , gibts nochmal amerikanische Kampfflugzeuge für Katar. Na hauptsache die Wirtschaft zu Hause brummt.


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Juni 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Na ja, an der Muschi zu spielen wiegt wohl nicht so schwer rgiveheart
> 
> Haben die Republikaner soviel Angst davor , daß sie keinen Besseren haben ?
> 
> ...



Was regst Du denn so auf? Hier gibt es doch nichts zu sabbern?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Juni 2017)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Aber was ist das für eine Arabienpolitik die Trump macht ??
> Den einen Muslimen will er die Einreise verbieten , mit den Anderen macht er Säbeltänze.
> Dafür gibts Waffen. Der langjährige Verbündete Katar , wo die Amis ihren regional größten Stützpunkt haben , wird " auf einmal " als Terrorhelfer entlarvt. Wie die Saudis den Terror unterstützen interessiert nicht.
> Und kurz bevor da ein neuer Krieg losbricht , gibts nochmal amerikanische Kampfflugzeuge für Katar. Na hauptsache die Wirtschaft zu Hause brummt.



Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu.

Gerade das saudi-arabische Regime ist das gefährlichste und scheinheiligste Drecks-Regime dieser Welt. Das muss man aber nicht nur den Amis sondern auch Europa und unserer Regierung vorwerfen, das sie mit unseren "Öl-Freunden" kuscheln, obwohl diese Staaten dort den Terror und Hassprediger für die ganze Welt finanzieren!


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (4 Dez. 2017)

hab recht behalten


----------



## hirnknall (7 Dez. 2017)

OK, Donald's Plan war, zu schauen, was der Obama gemacht und dann genau das Gegenteil zu machen. Nachdem ihm das nur halbwegs gelang, entschied er sich dazu, den ohnehin labilen Weltfrieden massiv zu stören unter dem Motto, wo kann ich das meiste Glas zerbreechen :angry:

Erst der Iran

dann Venezuela

Jetzt die Anerkennung Jerusalems als Hauptstadt von Israel 

Na gut, die Israelis müssen das dann ausbaden :eek

Der Trump ist die größte Pfeife die rumrennt
Aber bei dem Kim Jong-un zieht er den Schwanz ein


----------



## hirnknall (7 Dez. 2017)

OK, Donald's Plan war, zu schauen, was der Obama gemacht und dann genau das Gegenteil zu machen. Nachdem ihm das nur halbwegs gelang, entschied er sich dazu, den ohnehin labilen Weltfrieden massiv zu stören unter dem Motto, wo kann ich das meiste Glas zerbreechen :angry:

Erst der Iran

dann Venezuela

Jetzt die Anerkennung Jerusalems als Hauptstadt von Israel 

Na gut, die Israelis müssen das dann ausbaden 

Aber bei dem Kim Jong-un zieht er den Schwanz ein 

Der Penner ist die größte Pfeife die rumrennt


----------



## Celeblover1 (7 Dez. 2017)

Abwarten ob er bei Nordkorea den Schwanz einzieht, ich denke das die Chancen eher hoch stehen für einen Militäreinsatz gegen die Führung in Nordkorea und die Atomanlagen dort. Meiner Meinung nach 60-70%

Zum Thema Jerusalem nur soviel es ist die Inkraftsetzung eines Gesetzes aus dem Jahr 1995 das die Zustimmung aller Senatoren und von 95% des Repräsentantenhauses hatte. Es wurde nur immer um weitere 6 Monate nicht in Kraft gesetzt. Aber was hat das gebracht ? Frieden mit den Muslimen in Nahost ist für Israel sowieso in weiter Ferne, da sind überall radikale die gar keinen Frieden mit Israel wollen, die keine Juden und keinen jüdischen Staat im nahen Osten haben wollen.


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Dez. 2017)

Bei der Sache mit dem Iran und Nordkorea stimme ich der Kritik zu. Das sind zwei brandgefährliche Felder, wo sich Trump deutlich mehr zurückhalten sollte, auch im Interesse seines eigenen Landes. Denn Nordkorea und Iran sind kein Irak oder Afghanistan, welche zumindest rein militärisch keine wirklichen Gegner für die USA waren. Hier ist Trump dabei sich absolut zu verspekulieren wenn er es wirklich darauf anlegt.

Der Fall Jerusalem ist für mich ein ganz anderer und ich finde es empörend wie sich hier die ganze westliche Welt auf Trump stürzt und damit auch die Gewaltandrohungen der muslimischen Welt nicht nur toleriert, sondern weiter anfeuert. 
Israel und das jüdische Volk sollte uns viel näher stehen als die radikalen Palästinenser, der Verrückte vom Bosporus, die scheinheiligen Golf-Staaten (allen voran Saudi-Arabien) usw.! Dieses kleine aber demokratische Land ist umgeben von Feinden, selbst wenn es offiziell mit Ägypten und Jordanien Friedensverträge gibt, welche aber in der Bevölkerung kaum einen Wert bzw. Bedeutung haben.

Israel könnte machen was sie wollen, es wäre in den Augen der Moslems immer falsch und gleichzeitig würde jedes Entgegenkommen auch als Zeichen der Schwäche gewertet werden. Es gab doch schon etliche Versuche der Annäherung und was hat es gebracht. Trotzdem regelmäßiger Terror und als Staat wird Israel immer noch nicht von diesen Leuten anerkannt. 

Wir wissen gar nicht wie es ist, andauernd unter Kriegsgefahr und Gefechtsbereitschaft zu leben weil sich Israel als kleines Land gegen diese Masse an Feinden gar keine Fehler erlauben kann. Ansonsten würde man wohl nicht nur bildlich gesehen, wirklich wieder ins Meer getrieben werden.

Der Westen und vor allem Europa ist verweichlicht und feige in seiner Haltung gegenüber dem gewaltbereiten Islam, der selbst keine Toleranz gegen Andersdenkende und "Ungläubige" an den Tag legt. Hier in dieser Frage sollte man eher Trump und vor allem Israel stützen! Aber "wir" scheißen uns ja mittlerweile vor alles und jedem vor Angst in die Hose!


----------



## hirnknall (8 Dez. 2017)

Sorry, aber Du hast das Problem irgendwie nicht so richtig verstanden. Es geht beim Thema Jerusalem nicht um Juden und Moslems sondern um Israelis und Palästinenser. Und das ist eine Angelegenheit die sie gemeinsam lösen sollten und zwar friedlich :thumbup:

Es hilft niemandem, dass irgend so ein Vollidiot, der geistig überhaupt nicht in der Lage ist, das Problem zu verstehen, Fakten schafft unter denen letztendlich alle zu leiden haben :claudi:

Beim Thema Juden sind wir beide auf der selben Seite 

Es gab zwar schon genügend Diktatoren und gibt es auch noch, die Millionen massakriert haben. Aber außer bei uns hat sich keiner Gedanken darüber gemacht wie man einen Teil der eigenen Bevölkerung fabrikmäßig entsorgt :angry:

Auf uns Deutschen lastet natürlich die ewige Schuld, das bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass wir alles gut heißen müssen, was in Israel passiert. Der Netanjahu, keine Frage, ist natürlich ein Faschist, aber in der israelischen Bevölkerung gibt es eine massive Bewegung, die keinen Bock auf Stress hat. Die wollen einfach nur mit ihren arabischen Nachbarn friedlich zusammenleben :WOW:

Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Celeblover1 (8 Dez. 2017)

Kann Chamser bis auf den ersten Abschnitt in Allem voll zustimmen. Was Iran und Nordkorea angeht da bin ich anderer Meinung, mit Nordkorea sehe ich keine Verhandlungslösung, ergo will man nicht unter der Bedrohung einer nordkoreanischen Bombe leben muss man handeln. Hätte Obama das getan müsste man bei diesem Handeln keine taktischen Atomwaffen einsetzen, so wie es jetzt aussieht rechne ich in den nächsten 2 Jahren mit einem massiven Militärschlag der USA gegen Nordkorea, vermutlich unter Anwendung von Atomwaffen seitens der USA. Wenn du USA ernst machen dann ist Nordkorea in 15 Minuten von der Landkarte verschwunden, ohne die Möglichkeit eines Gegenschlags zu haben. Wenn Kim Jong Un nicht einknickt und sein Atomprogramm beendet wird das auch so kommen die USA werden unter gar keinen Umständen ein atomar bewaffnetes Nordkorea dulden, niemals und egal ob Trump Präsident ist oder nicht. Nur weil der Schritt so massiv wäre ist noch nichts passiert, noch will man nicht aufgegeben das China Russland die UN etwas erreichen aber die Chancen das Kim die Waffen freiwillig und nachweislich abgibt schätze ich kaum größer als 30% ein. Für den Iran gilt etwas ähnliches, ich weiß nicht ob die ihr Atomprogramm wirklich endgültig gestoppt haben, sollte es aber auch nur vage Hinweise geben das dem nicht so ist werden weder die USA noch Israel das hinnehmen. Dann gilt gleiches wie für Nordkorea, wobei man den Iran wohl gar nicht soweit kommen lässt wie Nordkorea. Es sollte auch niemand glauben das die USA vor diesen Gegnern zurückschrecken, militärisch wissen die Amerikaner das sie an der Spitze stehen. Und wenn man Krieg verhindern will dann muss man gemeinsam Druck ausüben und nicht alles versuchen aufzuweichen was aus Washington an Druck und Drohpotential aufgebaut wird. Bei Diktatoren ist so sehe ich das zumindest das beste Mittel Druck und Angst machen, soviel Angst machen das man bereit ist sie wenn es sein muss völlig auszulöschen das sie es nicht drauf anlegen es soweit kommen zu lassen. Man hat gesehen wie weit man mit Beschwichtigen und Nachgeben bei Hitler gekommen ist, wohin das geführt hat.


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Dez. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du hast das Problem irgendwie nicht so richtig verstanden. Es geht beim Thema Jerusalem nicht um Juden und Moslems sondern um Israelis und Palästinenser. Und das ist eine Angelegenheit die sie gemeinsam lösen sollten und zwar friedlich :thumbup:



Es wird seit Jahrzehnten verhandelt und Du glaubst immer noch an gemeinsamen Lösungen und Frieden. Man kann nicht mit Menschen verhandeln, die einem und die eigene Existenz nicht mal anerkennen wollen!



hirnknall schrieb:


> Auf uns Deutschen lastet natürlich die ewige Schuld, das bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass wir alles gut heißen müssen, was in Israel passiert. Der Netanjahu, keine Frage, ist natürlich ein Faschist, aber in der israelischen Bevölkerung gibt es eine massive Bewegung, die keinen Bock auf Stress hat. Die wollen einfach nur mit ihren arabischen Nachbarn friedlich zusammenleben :WOW:
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach



Die "historische Verantwortung Deutschlands" interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Ich lasse mich nicht aufgrund von Fehlern und Verbrechen von Vorgängergenerationen in irgendeine Haftung nehmen. Dieses "Argument" zieht bei mir also überhaupt nicht.
Nein ich stehe zu Israel weil uns dieses Land in seiner Entwicklung, Demokratie usw. deutlich näher steht als die Türken, Saudis usw.! 
Keinen Bock auf Stress? Klingt ja schön und gut aber wie realistisch ist das denn bei einem Gegner der einen nicht anerkennen, ja zum Teil schlicht vernichten will. Schon mal daran gedacht. Diese linksgerichtete Friedensbewegung ist sicher nicht mehrheitsfähig in Israel, ansonsten wären die schon längst an der Macht in einem Land, was seit etlichen Jahrzehnten im Dauerzustand eines potentiellen Krieges lebt. Und ich bleibe dabei, Israel kann sich aufgrund seiner "Größe" keinen Fehler erlauben. 

@ Celeblover1

Keiner zweifelt die militärische Stärke der USA an. Die Amis könnten ohne Frage jedes Land dieser Welt vernichten aber damit auch sich selbst. China, Russland sind Atommächte, die genauso die USA vernichten könnten. 
Und wir wollen doch auch mal realistisch bleiben, oder? Solange Nordkorea keine Atomrakete zündet, solange wird es auch keinen Atomkrieg geben. Und "normaler Krieg" (so pervers wie es klingt) ist auch kein Zuckerschlecken für die Amis. Selbst mit schwachen Gegnern wie den Irak gab es gewisse Probleme. Was glaubst Du was bei einem Millionenheer an Nordkoreanern und Abertausenden Panzern, Geschützen usw. passieren würde, vor allem in Südkorea. Die USA müssten einen gewaltigen und perfekten Luftangriff durchführen um diese schiere Masse aufhalten zu können. Alle Militärexperten gehen davon aus, das Seoul innerhalb von wenigen Tagen zerstört wäre und die Nordkoreaner mit ihrer Masse an Soldaten weit ins Land eindringen würden. Erst im Laufe der Zeit würde die deutlich bessere Technik der USA und des Südens diese Masse wieder zurückdrängen können. Ja Masse ist nicht gleich Klasse aber Masse kann auch einen Krieg entscheiden. Warum hat der Vietcong die Amis zermürbt? Warum haben die "freiwilligen Chinesen" die Amis im Koreakrieg wieder zurückdrängen können? Nein ein Krieg mit Nordkorea wäre der pure Wahnsinn auch für die USA. Wenn man Aussicht auf Erfolg sehen würde, dann hätte man schon längst zugeschlagen, spätestens unter Bush junior.

Und der Iran ist ein riesiges Land mit einer hochgerüsteten und opferbereiten Armee. Kein Soldat der westlichen Welt würde sich bereitwillig so in den Kampf stürzen wie z.B. ein Kämpfer der Revolutionsgarde. Selbst ein schwaches Iran wurde damals im Irak-Iran Krieg von einer auch von den Amis hochgerüsteten irakischen Armee nicht besiegt. Und das Iran von damals ist mit dem heutigen Iran und seiner militärischen Stärke nicht mal ansatzweise zu vergleichen. Was glaubst Du warum es sich z.B Israel nicht wagt den Iran anzugreifen. Ein Land was ansonsten vor niemanden zurückschreckt. Weil sich Israel bewusst ist, das der Iran sehr wohl dieses Land vernichten kann wenn Teheran selbst der Untergang droht. Es gab 2003 bekanntlich den Willen von Bush auch den Iran gleichzeitig mit anzugreifen aber alle wichtigen Militärs haben davon abgeraten weil dies nicht zu stemmen wäre. Selbst für eine "Maschine" wie es die USA ist.
Und über Europa in diesen ganzen Szenarien brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Unsere Armeen sind so erschreckend schwach, das Russland schon längst hier wäre wenn es keine atomare Abschreckung der USA, GB und Frankreich geben würde!


----------



## hirnknall (9 Dez. 2017)

:thumbup:


Chamser81 schrieb:


> Es wird seit Jahrzehnten verhandelt und Du glaubst immer noch an gemeinsamen Lösungen und Frieden. Man kann nicht mit Menschen verhandeln, die einem und die eigene Existenz nicht mal anerkennen wollen!



Na ja, die Tür schwingt nach beiden Seiten, wenn Du weißt, was ich meine soso

Israels Siedlungspolitik im Westjordanland ist eigentlich kein Zeichen von Anerkennung 

Aber gut, nach der Entscheidung des Penners gab es bei Demonstrationen wenigstens einen Toten, die israelische Luftwaffe hat auch schon mal im Gaza Streifen vorbei geschaut und die Nachrichten werden ein wenig lustiger :WOW:

Gut gemacht Donald Dumb :thumbup:


----------



## Celeblover1 (9 Dez. 2017)

@Chamser 

Im Fall Nordkorea ist es wie du sagtest bei dem Einsatz ausschließlich konventioneller Waffen so das vorallem Südkorea einen hohen Blutzoll leisten müsste. Zudem besteht dann die Gefahr das die Nordkoreaner einen atomaren Erstschlag versuchen, deshalb ist für mich außer Frage das wenn es zu einem Krieg mit Nordkorea kommt die USA einen massiven nuklearen Erstschlag gegen Nordkorea führen würden, einen vernichtenden Erstschlag der Plan dafür liegt in den Schubläden und sieht nach dem was ich darüber gehört habe einen Einsatz von 12–14 atomaren Marschflugkörpern gegen die Führung Nordkoreas, die Militärführung und Atomanlagen vor. Bei Ausbleiben der gewünschten Wirkung (Kapitulation Nordkoreas bzw. der Kampfunfähigkeit nordkoreanischer Streitkräfte) den Einsatz von bis zu 3 strategischer Atomwaffen (Interkontinentalraketen) geringerer bis mäßiger Sprengkraft was immer noch verheerend wäre für Nordkorea und den Tod eines Großteils der dortigen Bevölkerung bedeuten würde. Der Iran ist keine wirkliche Großmacht, das Militär ist auf dem Papier stärker ähnlich wie bei Nordkorea. Der Iran wäre auch von Israel alleine in die Knie zu zwingen, aber natürlich nicht ohne Verluste, der größte Vorteil der USA Israels ist das man genau zu wissen scheint wie man im Ernstfall das iranische Computernetzwerk die Steuerung der Rakentenabwehranlagen, Atomanlagen, Radarstationen behindern oder lahmlegen kann das diese im entscheidenden Moment blind sind. Ich weiß man hat zu Beginn des zweiten Golfkrieges nach der Invasion Kuwaits auch gedacht der Krieg der Koalition gegen Saadam würde Monate vllt. über ein Jahr dauern, in Wahrheit war der Irak in wenigen Wochen völlig besiegt und kampfunfähig. Der 3. Golfkrieg 2003 war in kaum 3 Wochen militärisch entschieden, die Probleme der USA kamen mit der Sicherung des Friedens was ungleich schwerer ist wie man sieht als einen Gegner mit erdrückender Übermacht zu besiegen. Außer Russland ist kein Staat in der Lage den USA auf annähernder Augenhöhe zu begegnen, ich weiß was die Amerikaner können habe Freunde und Familie bei der BW und bin auch privat jemand der sich dazu Fakten beschafft. China wird in 20 oder eher 30 Jahren in etwa da stehen wo die USA heute stehen von der Schlagkraft des Militärs. Von der Masse der Raketen und der Technik der Raketen ist China was das Atomarsenal angeht die Nummer 4-5, sie arbeiten daran eventuell bis Mitte 2020er Nummer 3. zu sein aber bis Russland ist noch ein weiter Weg.


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Dez. 2017)

@ Celeblover1

Eben weil ich da auch etwas Ahnung habe, kann ich da mitreden.

Fakt ist das die Amis aus der Luft jeden haushoch überlegen sind aber ein Krieg wird immer am Boden gewonnen, immer! Nazi-Deutschland wurde zwar durch die Luftangriffe massiv zerstört aber nicht besiegt. Nur durch Millionen an Soldaten am Boden konnte man Hitler und Co. zur Hölle schicken. Korea und Vietnam gingen aus Sicht der Amis gewaltig in die Hose. Afghanistan und Irak lasse ich da mal bewusst raus denn diese waren keine militärischen Gegner für die USA bzw. wenn man dies aktuell mit Nordkorea und dem Iran vergleichen würde.

Lese mal Bücher von Peter Scholl-Latour, der mit seinen Aussagen und Vorhersagen fast immer recht hatte. 
Ansonsten hoffe ich das wir uns nie über einen tatsächlichen Krieg darüber hier austauschen müssen denn wenn dann wären die Kriege gegen Afghanistan und Irak regelrecht "Kindergeburtstage" dagegen! Und so leichtfertig sollte man über atomare Waffeneinsätze auch nicht reden. Das konnten sich die Amis nur einmal wagen, damals gegen Japan, weil man keine Gegenreaktion erwarten musste. Die Lage 2017 sieht ganz anders aus. Und China ist sicher nicht bereit die koreanische Halbinsel als Puffer zu den USA aufzugeben. Und nie im Leben könnte Israel allein den Iran besiegen! Wenn dem so wäre dann hätte man schon längst diesen Erzfeind angegriffen. Es sollte auch Dir bekannt sein, das die israelische Regierung und Generalität die USA seit Jahren zu einem gemeinsamen Angriff drängt, weil man sich dies allein nicht zutraut, schon allein aus berechtigter Angst vor den Gegenangriffen. Und Cyberangriffe sind sicher auch eine Kriegsführung der Zukunft aber auch auf diesem Feld hat nicht nur der Westen etwas drauf.

Übrigens ich war mehrere Jahre als Zeitsoldat bei der BW. Über diese Gurkentruppe (mit Ausnahme von wenigen Standorten) braucht mir niemand was erzählen! Das ist kein Angriff gegen die normalen Soldaten aber ich kenne die Ausrüstung, Leistungsfähigkeit und die altbackenen Offiziersstrukturen.

@ hirnknall

Es ist mir zu einfach nur gegen Trump und Israel zu sein. Wenn ich mir das arrogante und gewalttätige Verhalten der muslimischen Welt anschaue, und das nicht erst seit einigen Tagen, dann weiß ich zumindest genau auf wessen Seite ich mich positioniere. Und wie bereits geschrieben wenn mich eine Seite nicht mal anerkennen will und immer wieder zu meinem Tod aufruft, dann kann man keine Milde erwarten, sondern nur pure Härte.


P.S. Schön das man in einem Tittenforum auch mal so politisch argumentieren kann. Danke Euch Beiden! :thumbup:


----------



## Celeblover1 (10 Dez. 2017)

@ Chamser Mit der BW hast du weitgehend Recht, die ist eine Armee zweiter Klasse geworden (leider) bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen. Gerade die deutsche Luftwaffe wäre wohl selbst der Schweiz haushoch unterlegen. Ich kenne Schriften von Scholl-Latour und auch seine Grundeinstellung, er war ein Kenner des nahen Ostens in der Kultur bewandelt. ABER er war auch stark durch den Vietnamkrieg geprägt, warum ging der Vietnamkrieg in die Hose? Nicht weil die USA auch nur eine Schlacht verloren hätten sondern weil der Krieg nicht mehr zu erklären war, die Opfer und Aufwendungen zu groß waren und hätte man den kreig gewinnen können, ja , aber mit Mitteln die man nicht bereit war einzusetzen, weil wa sman gewonnen hätte wäre die Gewissheit einen Gegner vernichten zu können. Es war ein Kampf in dem der Stärkere nicht alle seine Karten ausgespielt hat weil es die Konsequensen die dies vieleicht gehabt hätte nicht wert waren. Bei einem Krieg mit Nordkorea der atomar geführt würde käme es nur sehr bedingt auf Bodentruppen an, was passiert denn wenn die USA einen Nuklearschlag ausführen? Das Land ist weitgehend verwüstet, durch dieses Land schickt man dann auch keine Panzerarmeen mehr. Leichtfertig will ich gar nicht darüber reden nur klarmachen das Atomwaffen in den Händen Nordkoreas oder des Iran eine rote Linie sind die keine US-Regierung dauerhaft duldet. Ich hoffe auch die Drohgebärden reichen um Kim zu beeindrucken, aber wenn nicht bleibe ich dabei in den nächsten 2 jahren droht dort ein Krieg der mit Atomwaffen geführt werden wird. China wird sich dankbar raushalten, für die Chinesen ist ein Atomwaffenstaat Nordkorea das größere Übel, das zöge nach sich das Japan, Südkorea, Taiwan nachrüsten ebenfalls Atomwaffen entwickeln das alle 3 Staaten in weniger als einem jahr beherrschen würden. Dann lässt man eher Nordkorea fallen und freut sich insgeheim nicht selber eingreifen zu müssen, und wie gesagt das Land wäre danach wohl so verwüstet und strahlenbelastet das auch die US-Truppen sich dort nicht aufhalten wollen. Beim Iran reicht die Luftüberlegenheit um dort soviel zu zerstören das vom Iran keine Bedrohung mehr ausgeht, es stimmt will man die Kontrolle über das Land bekommen muss man einmarschieren das wird man aber nicht wollen da es ein langer blutiger Konflikt wäre, nicht der Einmarsch um die Regierung zu entmachten, das wäre in 3 Monaten durch und Theran wäre gefallen. Aber wie ich sagte den Frieden, herstellen und erhalten ist schwerer als den Gegener zu besiegen, siehe Irak. Aber das Atomprogramm des Iran und die Raketen, die Flugzeuge die würde man großteils zerstören können und auch Israel könnte den Iran so hart treffen das die trotz des Hasses nie Israel angegriffen haben. Der Iran weiß wenn man Israel angreift und ernsthaft Schaden anrichtet, etwa mit Giftgas oder anderen Waffen wird Israel den Iran in die Hölle auf Erden verwandeln. Israel hat die effizienteste Armee der Welt, top ausgebildet, hochgerüstet und mit etwa geschätzt 150-200 Atomraketen aller Reichweiten und das am besten funktionierende Raketenabwehrsystem der Welt, darüberhinaus das einzige das bereits im Ernstfall erprobt ist. In den Kriegen Israels waren seine Gegner immer auf dem Papier Zahlenmässig, Anzahl der Waffensysteme teils Haushoch überlegen, aber nie siegreich. 


Und auch ich finde es mal zur Abwechslung ganz nett über was anderes und wichtigeres zu reden als über Ärsche und Titten von Celebs  Danke zurück.


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Dez. 2017)

Ich rede die Stärke der USA und Israels nicht klein, da gibt es auch keinen Grund dafür. Aber man sollte seine Gegner nie unterschätzen und Fakt ist das ein Krieg gegen Nordkorea oder auch den Iran etwas ganz anderes wäre als gegen ein Land wie Afghanistan, was eigentlich keine Armee hatte oder gegen eine brutal geschwächte Saddam-Armee.

Die Amis haben den Krieg gegen den Vietcong verloren weil sie zermürbt wurden, was auch die Heimatfront immer mehr mitbekommen hatte. Egal wie sehr man aus der Luft bombte (es vielen deutlich mehr Bomben auf Vietnam als auf Nazi-Deutschland), die "kleinen Menschen" kamen immer wieder aus der Erde und waren nicht zu besiegen. Klar hätte man mit dem Einsatz der A-Bombe den Krieg für sich entscheiden können, so wie aktuell auch wenn es um Nordkorea geht. Aber will man das wirklich? Und ich gehe nicht davon aus das Russland und China hier tatenlos zuschauen würden. Damals wie heute!

Ansonsten will ich mal hoffen, das wir uns nie über den Ernstfall unterhalten müssen!


----------

